# September Ideas



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Need some ideas for the September "For Fun" Photo Contest... The "For Fun" contest doesn't need to be associated with the month at all....just something fun.

We can also throw out ideas on what September means to you...for the Official Calendar Contest. Back to School....Labor Day....Fall (maybe not quite fall yet)....


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

FOOTBALL or PGA FedEx Series (I'm sure I can show Rusty how to hit a 3-iron)


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

Camping, heads out windows, belly up sleeping...


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Back to school! Even our GR's go to school...I've seen some graduates on here with caps on!!!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I like back too school or maybe vacation pictures. Pictures of your golden on vacation with you somewhere.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

I like back to school!

Holiday Weekend is cute.

We could do a patriotic theme in honor of September 11th.

For the fun one, we could do "belly up" and only accept pix of Goldens going belly up! Or do "BUSTED!" where the pix have to be of the Golden getting caught in the act of something. BED BUGS for pix of Goldens hard at work lounging in their humans' beds.

That's all I got for now...


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

I'm sure the theme will be good, I'm entering the same picture for the rest of the contests so the theme won't matter to me LOL.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I like the belly up idea!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I took some really great pics of close up of their eyes a week or so ago, and I thought that might be a neat idea, extreme close ups of faces.


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

Since it reallly isnt fall and Summer is basically over, why not do one of "Dogs Just Want to Have Fun" and let everyone post their favorite fun shot that they have of their golden. The belly up idea is good too.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

How about a harvest theme, standing in a field of corn or around baskets of apples, something like that??????


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

_Official Calendar Contest_ I like the "Back to School" idea.

For the _Fun Contest_, the best "Belly Up" idea could be a good one as well.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

FlyingQuizini said:


> We could do a patriotic theme in honor of September 11th.


I really like this idea and almost went with it, but decided against it at the last minute, only because of our non-US members....


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Brinkleysmom said:


> "Dogs Just Want to Have Fun"


And this is another I'd like to use....maybe next month....


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

help me out - what do you mean by belly up? meaning, they are laying on their backs?


----------



## woodysmama (Feb 25, 2007)

Claire's Friend said:


> How about a harvest theme, standing in a field of corn or around baskets of apples, something like that??????


 
gmta! I was just gonna say, I bring Woody to the apple orchards mid september and get some great shots of him under the apple covered trees eating a big red juicy one.


----------

